# For Sale: 2 rc18t's race ready and lots of spares



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

After investing quite a bit of time and money building up 2 race ready rc18t's into late models, the local track never ended up running them as a class. Therefore I have 2 in very good condition up for sale for a lot cheaper than I built them. They are both currently set up for carpet ovals with late model bodies.

I would like to sell it all as a package deal, but will part out chunks of it.

Car 1: Factory Team Associated Kit purchased new in Jan 2010. Installed a novak 10.5 mongoose brushless system and Airtronics MX-3 FM radio, Aluminium Rear Shock Tower, RPM large front bumper. Ran 3 times on carpet only. Includes BSR foam tires and McCallister Carolina Late model body. (red car) $225 ($350 Invested)

Car 2: Associated rc18t rtr kit purchased dec 2009. Installed Fuze Dynamite 8200kv brushless system and Airtronics MX-A radio. Installed Threaded Aluminium shocks, graphite battery strap, BSR foam tires and McCallister Carolina Late Model Body. Ran twice on carpet only. (Blue Car) $200 ($325 Invested)

Spare Parts -

NIP Losi Foam Tires 
NIP RC18r aluminium drive shafts
NIP RC18t blue graphite battery strap
NIP RC18t diff rebuild kits (qty 2)
NIP RC18t Drive Pins and washers
NIP RC18t Steering Servo Mount
NIP RC18t Mini Pin Tires

8 batteries (may need to be cycled, have sat for a few weeks) 6-1600 mah, 1 each of 1100mah and 1400mah

Duratrax Mini pit stand

Box of assorted spare parts for the 18t's (bolts, screws, nuts, ball cups, shocks, springs, rebuild parts, pinions, bumpers, dogbones, camber and toe links, discharger, spare steering servos, etc (box does not come with it, but all the parts will be in different bags in the package. 

I set of used mini-pin tires and wheels
1 set of rc18mt wheels and tires used

I am asking 500$ shipped for the all of the above for 2 cars race ready and all the spare parts to keep them on the track. Thanks

Michael


----------

